# Video of rat growing from birth to 8 weeks old?



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey all - I've been scouring the internet with no luck, trying to find a video showing the growth of a rat or rats from birth to about 8 weeks old. It would be interesting to find out how much my 5-week-old male will grow between now and next month. Anyone have any idea where I should look? Thanks!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Even just a chart showing how big a rat is each week, every two weeks, etc would be helpful. Just to get an idea how quickly they grow.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tibbs87 said:


> Even just a chart showing how big a rat is each week, every two weeks, etc would be helpful. Just to get an idea how quickly they grow.


I did that on here once...showed pics of a rescue litter of mine from birth to 8 weeks. I wonder if its still here. *off to do a search*


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> I did that on here once...showed pics of a rescue litter of mine from birth to 8 weeks. I wonder if its still here. *off to do a search*


 Awesome, I'll run a search as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The search option on here wasn't able to get it...sigh.

OK...birth...we shall use my first rescue litter from Aug 21, 2006, the Bronlings. I shall do it every 1/2 week so you can see the progress in the beginning.

Coming soon! It's going to be a lengthy one


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am going to show the growth of babies from birth to 8 weeks old using 2 of my former rescue litters
The bronlings (Agouti, PEW and black)and Molly’s crew (which will show different colours coming up as they ended up agouti, beige, black and fawn)

Day 1 Bronlings – you will be able to see dark eyes (black) over light eyes (ruby or pink). You should hopefully see milk bellies to make sure Mom is feeding them.









Dark eyes on a Molly eeper









2 days old Bronlings- the darker colours are coming in a little, you still see milk bellies and even little yawners..haha









4 days old – darker colours are in for the Bronlings









5 days old – Molly’s girls (fawn hoodie, black hoodie & agouti hoodie)








5 days old – Molly’s boys (agouti hoodie, fawn hoodie & beige wide hooded)









7 day old Bronlings – you can see the difference between the black berks and the agouti boys. Their fur is just starting to come in.









7 day old Molly’s babies – you can see all the different colours now








2 fawns bookending the beige to show the difference









9 day old Bear (Bronling) shows off the skin flakes that new hair is pushing up.









The PEW’s are looking like PEW’s now that their coat is coming in









10 day old Bronlings









15 day old Bronling Bear (bigger litters often develop a little later) - next milestone is the eyes opening, the heads go up and they wobble around exploring their New World

















17 day old bronlings – filling out, getting more agile, eyes open a bit wider, stubby heads the better to get into the milkbar (mom)









21 days old bronling – round, chubby, heads elongating a little, starting to look more like rats. they explore the world, happy as can be.









25 day old Bronlings









4 week old Bronling (28 days)









5 week old Bronling (35 days)









6 week old Bronling Tucker









6.5 week old Bronlings Bear and Tucker









7 week old Bronling Angel









8 week old Bronling Tucker


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

This is a little off topic, sorry, but after seeing those photos, I'm second-guessing myself about my rats' ages. The breeder said they were about a month old when I got them, which was a week ago. I've always been a little skeptical about that. How old do you think they are? (pictures in my signature)


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Lilspaz that was an awesome pictorial. TY, that must of took a bit of time. I would love to raise a litter,but that is NOT going to happen so I have to live vicariously through others. Good job!


----------



## CreatureCuddler (Jan 14, 2012)

Very awesome! Thank you for sharing the pic montage, it is very informative! And props to the gentleman that asked the original question, now we all get the knowledge ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was up anyways. Malcolm had passed away and I woke up at 4:20 am to take care of his body, and do up his memorial.  I have been wanting to do one of these for awhile, but now I want to edit the dang post and mention stuff about the eyes...I missed that


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

christinelovesyou said:


> This is a little off topic, sorry, but after seeing those photos, I'm second-guessing myself about my rats' ages. The breeder said they were about a month old when I got them, which was a week ago. I've always been a little skeptical about that. How old do you think they are? (pictures in my signature)


The rats in your signature look a bit older than "about a month" of age, much closer to 8 weeks if not actually older than that. Doesn't the breeder have an exact date of birth for you? I'd be a little alarmed if not...


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

sorraia said:


> The rats in your signature look a bit older than "about a month" of age, much closer to 8 weeks if not actually older than that. Doesn't the breeder have an exact date of birth for you? I'd be a little alarmed if not...


The breeder was the closest in my area, and the only one that replied to emails, so that's why we went to him. He also sold them as feeders, but said they were handled by birth. When my dad asked how old they were that's what he said, although he didn't look sure. I'd love to have an exact DOB but he isn't replying to my emails. Let's just say I won't be getting rats from him anymore... I'd like some more opinions on their age, though. Thanks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you take pics with an item we can use to reference their size in comparison to? For eg. a pop can or a pen or something everyone knows the size of? Try to take body shots from the side as well as they are more accurate.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Lilzspaz, thank you very very much for that! The exotic pet store I buy rats from told me Rusty was about 5 weeks old and it looks like they were right. Very awesome. I'm planning on taking a picture of Rusty each week until about 3 months old and will upload the pictorial (hopefully) when it's done. Thank you again, this is awesome!


----------

